
New Tinder feature outs its users to their Facebook friends - flashman
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/tinder-social-feature-is-a-massive-invasion-of-privacy-for-all-those-using-the-dating-app/news-story/2ff112ff997754d864820394eeaf9a31
======
wodenokoto
They always showed common friends who are on tinder, and in the edit profile
pane, you could get a list of your friends that other users can potentially
see. That list is also Facebook friends on Tinder.

------
perflexive
It's pretty outrageous that this didn't launch with an option to opt out.

